# Suche treiber fuer ISDN



## Wolf of Doom (26. März 2002)

hi,

und zwar ich bin seit gestern abend auf den beinen und suche die treiber fuer die ISDN-SURFBOX von Siemens, bei siemens da werden zig erfolgreiche sucheregebnise angezeigt aber keiner fuehrt mich zu den richtigen link zum downen. Hat jemand diesen treiber oder weis jemand wo ich diesen bekomme ?

und jetzt zur meiner zeiten frage

also ich will mir Win ME installieren der zeit hab ich 98 drauf, ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das bei win2k meinen treiber von AVM FritzCard PCI 1.4 nicht angenommen werden. Jetzt frag ich mich ob das bei Win Me da gleich ist oder ob es einen treiber gibt der unter me und 2k unterstuetzt wird, wenn ja waehre ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir die Url verraten koenntet.


Cya und Thx

Wolf


----------



## D4ktylu5 (26. März 2002)

Auf keinen fall Win Me.
Ich würd dir raten such treiber die auch unter 2k  angenommen werden.
die kugel mit me  brauchst du dir nicht zu geben


----------



## Saesh (27. März 2002)

zur zweiten frage:
hier ein artikel, der dir sicherlich helfen sollte -- > Windows 2000 und ISDN (Fritz!Card) 


mfG
Saesh


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. März 2002)

WinME und 2K sind Grundauf verschieden. Völlig andere Datei und Systemstruktur. Win"dasschlechtestevonallen"ME ist mehr mit Win3.1 als mit 2K zu vergleichen. Wenn du dir das bestellen solltest, kauf dir gleich noch Beruhigungstabletten oder ne Pistole mit!!!
Ein gewaltiger Schritt zurück von 98 aus. (Genau wie Rom -> Mittelalter)
2K ist die Professionelle Linie. Nachfolger von NT 4.0.
Ich würde dir zu 98(se) im Homeuserbereich und wenn du höhere Ansprüche an Qualität, Performance, Stabilität und Worklow hast zu XP oder 2K raten.

Deswegen sind auch 2K und ME völlig verschiedene Treiber. Also machs nicht es täte mich leid.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (27. März 2002)

hi


@BubiBohnensack 

ist schon klar das ein unterschied zwischen 2k und me steht wie z.b.: das 2k auf nt basiert. es wurden eigendlich nur ein paar sachen verbessert und erweitert. ich werde mich auch fuer 2k entscheiden aber leider das prob mit den treibern. ausserdem ist 2k besser fuers netzwerk.


@saesh
thx fuer den artikel. wir sehn uns bestimmt bald wieder in der gfx4all community 


ciao


----------



## Wolf of Doom (28. März 2002)

hi

ich hab jetzt 150.000 Links durch geklickt und bin zu einen ergebniss bei der I-Surf box gekommen falls jemand die treiber noch braucht 

http://www.my-siemens.com/MySiemens...%3AHO%2FTL%2FPCC%2FI%2DSURFUSB%2Fdesc,FF.html



.cya

.wolf


----------

